# Best method to replace a window with vinyl siding



## importer (Jul 5, 2007)

A customer wants to replace thier current windows that are old and cracking up with new vinyl replacements. The current windows are builders grade new construction vinyl windows with the nailing flange and built in channel.

I would think that the best method would be to remove the whole window, peel back the siding and replace it with the same size window, with a nailing flange with either the built in channel or j it out. This however will create a lot of exterior work with 16 windows weaving all the siding back in and all. 

Any suggestions since there is no wood frames with the blind stops like you would replace an old wooden window? I usually stick to doing cabinets and countertops but this is a good customer that wants this done.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Can you identify the model and get replacement sashes or is the whole thing trashed? Or are you looking forward to the interior trim job that comes with it?!:w00t:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

If the old builders grade andersen windows, a new replacement will fit inside if you remove the sashes and tracks. Other wise a new construction window is best. You need to REMOVE the siding, not just loosen it up. other wise its not gonna look good when you "weave" it all back together.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

importer said:


> A customer wants to replace thier current windows that are old and cracking up with new vinyl replacements. The current windows are builders grade new construction vinyl windows with the nailing flange and built in channel.
> 
> I would think that the best method would be to remove the whole window, peel back the siding and replace it with the same size window, with a nailing flange with either the built in channel or j it out. This however will create a lot of exterior work with 16 windows weaving all the siding back in and all.
> 
> Any suggestions since there is no wood frames with the blind stops like you would replace an old wooden window? I usually stick to doing cabinets and countertops but this is a good customer that wants this done.


You might want to try cutting the window frame out at a point to the interior side of the existing nailing fin. leaving the exterior portion of the existing window in place. wrapping aluminum capping around that and the rough opening and installing a replacement window against that capping. you have to pay particular attention to how you cap the existing frame at the sill because you cannot block the weep holes of the new window frame. I would need to see a cross section of the existing frame to see if this method would work for you. It is a common method some use to install replacement windows on apartment buildings with old sixties style aluminum windows that have their nailing fin captive behind brick veneer.


----------

